# laptop under 25k - hp vs lenovo or acer



## Jim Kirk (Jun 25, 2013)

i need to buy a new laptop for my work on internet. My budget is under 25k to 26k. I am confused between hp or lenovo which is better please suggest. I have to run high power apps like photoshop, dreamweaver, some games, and movies. It must carry optical drive


----------



## $hadow (Jun 26, 2013)

Get this one Flipkart.com: Online Store


----------



## Jim Kirk (Jul 12, 2013)

I would like to go for intel i3 3rd gen. And with 4gb ram and 1gb graphics. I have some model in my mind from lenovo but is it good than hp. Also please explain should i go for sony viao series. I heard that lenovo is making good laptop than hp or sony


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 12, 2013)

Jim Kirk said:


> I would like to go for intel i3 3rd gen. And with 4gb ram and 1gb graphics. I have some model in my mind from lenovo but is it good than hp. Also please explain should i go for sony viao series. I heard that lenovo is making good laptop than hp or sony



How about sharing the details of the lenovo laptop you have in mind so we can comment on it???


----------



## Jim Kirk (Jul 12, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> How about sharing the details of the lenovo laptop you have in mind so we can comment on it???



my friend i can increase my budget to 34k. At this price there are many laptops from hp lenovo and sony but i am little worried about sony and hp. Thats why i am asking which laptop should i opt. I search many laps at flipkart. Please suggest me best one with durability and no  more heating issues.

I have this model in my mind  lenovo ideapad g-580 (59-379637)


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jul 12, 2013)

core i3 +1 gb graph is bit rare below 34k. Check this if you aare looking towards gaming.

Lenovo Essential G505s (59-379862) Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 8GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com


The laptop which you posted is good too. The hard disk is 500 gb less than the above lappy.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 12, 2013)

Jim Kirk said:


> my friend i can increase my budget to 34k. At this price there are many laptops from hp lenovo and sony but i am little worried about sony and hp. Thats why i am asking which laptop should i opt. I search many laps at flipkart. Please suggest me best one with durability and no  more heating issues.
> 
> I have this model in my mind  lenovo ideapad g-580 (59-379637)



You can also check the following lappy out:
Samsung NP300E5V-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com

I know it's not HP or Lenovo or Acer but it has got some killer specs...
Also, you should be able to get it for Rs. 34k or below locally!!! 
P.S.: It was actually available for around Rs. 32k on Flipkart just a week back... Maybe due to demand or the fluctuating exchange rate, they increased the price!!! 
It's available in other e-stores for Rs. 32k...


----------



## nikufellow (Jul 12, 2013)

HP Pavilion g6-2230tx Notebook PC (Intel Core i3 3rd Gen- 2GB- 500GB- 1GB Graph- DOS) (Sparkling Black) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com -  available for 31k locally + add 2gigs of RAM -  ticks all your needs. And i can confirm that HP ASS is good


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 13, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> HP Pavilion g6-2230tx Notebook PC (Intel Core i3 3rd Gen- 2GB- 500GB- 1GB Graph- DOS) (Sparkling Black) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com -  available for 31k locally + add 2gigs of RAM -  ticks all your needs. And i can confirm that HP ASS is good



I think the Samsung NP300E5V-S02IN is a better choice because of the 8750m vs 7670m, 4GB Ram (So you have one slot free for increasing RAM in the future), 750GB SATA II HDD, i3 3120m vs 3110m in the HP... 
Don't know about Samsung ASS, but the thing about ASS is that it's very subjective and differs from person to person; time and space...
P.S.: After owning the HP Pavilion G6 2005 AX, I will have to warn you that it heats up like crazy, with temperatures touching 95 degree celsius while gaming!!! It's that damn hot!!! Don't know about sammy's heat management though...


----------



## nikufellow (Jul 13, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> I think the Samsung NP300E5V-S02IN is a better choice because of the 8750m vs 7670m, 4GB Ram (So you have one slot free for increasing RAM in the future), 750GB SATA II HDD, i3 3120m vs 3110m in the HP...
> Don't know about Samsung ASS, but the thing about ASS is that it's very subjective and differs from person to person; time and space...
> P.S.: After owning the HP Pavilion G6 2005 AX, I will have to warn you that it heats up like crazy, with temperatures touching 95 degree celsius while gaming!!! It's that damn hot!!! Don't know about sammy's heat management though...



on paper sammy is good but i have heard complaints about dubious build quality and poor ASS. 8750 will be 10-15 percent faster than 7670m but 100mhz diff between 3110m and 3120m is nothing to boast bout moreover the lappy has NO usb 3.0ports . Also the slim profile of sammy might cause issues if you are a serious gamer.Ans as for your temps they are perfectly normal even my 2230tx hits same levels btw ave had no thermal tripping yet


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 13, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> on paper sammy is good but i have heard complaints about dubious build quality and poor ASS. 8750 will be 10-15 percent faster than 7670m but 100mhz diff between 3110m and 3120m is nothing to boast bout moreover the lappy has NO usb 3.0ports . Also the slim profile of sammy might cause issues if you are a serious gamer.Ans as for your temps they are perfectly normal even my 2230tx hits same levels btw ave had no thermal tripping yet



Well, let's just let OP decide...
@Jim Kirk
So, what have you decided???


----------



## Jim Kirk (Jul 16, 2013)

Sorry friends but i strictly go for lenovo or sony viao. Please tell me is viao better or lenovo. Also please suggest laptop with i3  3rd gen. With 1 gb graphics. Also please tell is ideapad better or essential

There are lots of laptop on flipkart within 34 k from sony and lenovo. Which is best for reliability and best battery back up



Jim Kirk said:


> Sorry friends but i strictly go for lenovo or sony viao. Please tell me is viao better or lenovo. Also please suggest laptop with i3  3rd gen. With 1 gb graphics. Also please tell is ideapad better or essential
> 
> There are lots of laptop on flipkart within 34 k from sony and lenovo. Which is best for reliability and best battery back up



will viao be a better choice over lenovo



Jim Kirk said:


> Sorry friends but i strictly go for lenovo or sony viao. Please tell me is viao better or lenovo. Also please suggest laptop with i3  3rd gen. With 1 gb graphics. Also please tell is ideapad better or essential
> 
> There are lots of laptop on flipkart within 34 k from sony and lenovo. Which is best for reliability and best battery back up






will viao be a better choice over lenovo



Jim Kirk said:


> Sorry friends but i strictly go for lenovo or sony viao. Please tell me is viao better or lenovo. Also please suggest laptop with i3  3rd gen. With 1 gb graphics. Also please tell is ideapad better or essential
> 
> There are lots of laptop on flipkart within 34 k from sony and lenovo. Which is best for reliability and best battery back up
> 
> ...



is it worth to buy them


----------

